# T5 Or Clenbuterol???



## Ash91

I asked 2 friends in the gym about weight loss one said take Clenbuterol the gym owner said take T5. Which one is better and has anybody on here taken either of them?? Also which will I lose more Fat from?


----------



## pastanchicken

I'm hoping the answer is T5 as I've just got my hands on some. Going to be using for early morning cardio boost


----------



## Ash91

Keep me posted how you get on with please mate.


----------



## pastanchicken

will do pal


----------



## gym rat

t5 is an eca stack and far more catabolic, both meds do the job in a maintained diet, losing the fat is more down to diet than supplements


----------



## Uriel

I don't like the feeling Clen causes but I don't mind t5 etc.

Many are the complete opposite. both will do the job when used properly


----------



## plym30

Uriel said:


> I don't like the feeling Clen causes but I don't mind t5 etc.
> 
> Many are the complete opposite. both will do the job when used properly


What feeling do you get from them Uriel? I have just started some Clen and they are making me feel like sh1te to be honest - quite tired and not in the best of moods. Just wanted to check if I can blame it on the Clen? :whistling:


----------



## Ollie B

Im currently using t5 and chose that over clen as I get nasty cramps with it.


----------



## bowen86

T5 i havent used clen but may look into it.

what i gather

clen = grogy

T5 = buzzing!!!


----------



## Ash91

Ollie B how much weight have you lost on the T5 so fat mate? and is most of it fat? Ive heard that T5 can take muscle off aswell (catabolic that means right??) If I take T5 to aid in me burning off the fat I was thinking of using a high protein low carb diet will this be good enough?

Also bowen86 how much did you lose off T5 mate?


----------



## bowen86

Ash91 said:


> Ollie B how much weight have you lost on the T5 so fat mate? and is most of it fat? Ive heard that T5 can take muscle off aswell (catabolic that means right??) If I take T5 to aid in me burning off the fat I was thinking of using a high protein low carb diet will this be good enough?
> 
> Also bowen86 how much did you lose off T5 mate?


currently 1st 4lb in a month and dropping, i havent noticed losing muscle? just troussers are like hanging of me and ive had to make extra holes in my belt.

It does take effort too though, ive said it before and will say it again, it is not a magic pill. diet and exercise is a must.

do reasearch on this website alot of people know their stuff.

enjoy.


----------



## Ollie B

Ash91 said:


> Ollie B how much weight have you lost on the T5 so fat mate? and is most of it fat? Ive heard that T5 can take muscle off aswell (catabolic that means right??) If I take T5 to aid in me burning off the fat I was thinking of using a high protein low carb diet will this be good enough?
> 
> Also bowen86 how much did you lose off T5 mate?


By the looks of it im not losing any muscle. My protein and fat intake is high. Check my journal out to see my progress.


----------



## Uriel

plym30 said:


> What feeling do you get from them Uriel? I have just started some Clen and they are making me feel like sh1te to be honest - quite tired and not in the best of moods. Just wanted to check if I can blame it on the Clen? :whistling:


I just don't like the jittery panicky feel it brings on in my chest when the dose is raised near personal limits (and I keep that low with clen)

Eph can make you feel speedy andqueazy but I don't mind that atall.


----------



## bowen86

i had weird feelings in my left arm at first! was like ahhhh heart attack! then i calmed down.


----------



## Ash91

I think I'm going to get T5. My friend text me this morning and said he can get the tablets for me but he does'nt know if you can inject this stuff on not, can you inject? or is it better to take pills? and wow bowen86 thats alot mate well done, what was your training like? I have nearly all day to train and eat properly so I have no excuses I'll be excercising twice a day, eating properly all day (6 meals a day high protein low carb).


----------



## Uriel

I've never heard of anyone injecting an eca stack but let us know how that goes if you do it!!


----------



## colt24

Unsure if your a natty, but if thats the case i wouldn't use either.. Prob will loss far to much muslce.


----------



## Ash91

What's a natty? Newbie? yes I am I know alot about these I'm just getting diffrent opinions on each of the two and all I said about the Injection thing was basically my friend is going to find ouit if you can get it in a liquid form (we dont actually know if you can yet) and I was just asking if you could on here. You do make one good point though about muscle loss mate, how can I keep my muscle whilst on this? will a high protein low carb diet do it?


----------



## colt24

When i say natty i mean not useing any steroids 

I was going to use clen as well, but i did some research ;0 Not a good idea if your a natty trainer.

I'm sure alot of guy's here will back me up on this one.


----------



## pastanchicken

can't clen be used as an anti-catabolic?


----------



## Milky

I use T5's.take them in the morning before any food to get the best effect. Also used them an hour before l went cycling to give me an energy boost.


----------



## drak909

if you are natural ,t5 will eat your muscles too , and in my opinion is not a good idea

best of luck


----------



## Ash91

In that case colt24 I am a natty mate lol, I have lots of info on both Clen & T5 but my thread is about I cant decide which one to take so I am just asking about experiences with them and which other people prefer and why etc etc.. I know it differs from person to person like. I will also be getting help from the gym owner with dosage etc... I am not planning to use any anabolic steroids (for muscle mass) yet as I know you cant get massive and ripped at the same time like alot of people do I know you have to bulk then cut etc etc.. but yes I know what you mean mate that it would'nt be a good idea especially if I did'nt know what I was doing etc.. when I come to taking them I'll sit down and have a talk to the gym owner about it ect..


----------



## colt24

The point is most of these guys who run clen/t5 are on a anabolic cycle, so you can't really use their experiences.

I'm running a keto diet atm, i've seen great weight loss ;d

all the best!


----------



## Ash91

Oh I did'nt know that. I'm are they taking the steroids to keep muscle mass or to actually add mass whilst burning fat? (someone slap me if I'm wrong) If I wanted to try to get a few lean gains whilst burning fat what would some of you reccomend?


----------



## colt24

A good diet 

Check out the lossing weight part of the site.. loads of stuff there

Or search the site for keto diet, and carb cycle


----------



## bowen86

myself im not on keto or steroids ; just good diet, good cardio and muscle building and T5.

waist getting smaller shoulders getting huge!

ash, what ever you chose let us know keep us upto date and ask for advice its what the forums about.


----------



## Illium

I'm a natty have taken T5 with great success! Minimal muscle loss and now I'm not on it i'm dieing for that buzz! It really kicks you into gear! Diet is alot easier to manage I honestly wouldn't want to eat so making the best choice is easier.

Best of luck!

I am interested in trying some Clen though. Anyone got a recommended site they can pm me? Where I got the T5 from carried ONLY t5.

just found out i can get pm but if you know a good site please e-mail me [email protected] tah


----------



## Hayesy

Bump!!

Looking into t5s and anavar after the new year, is that a good stack guys??


----------



## xkrdan

i like t5's over clen and t5s would be my choice for sure when i train i feel great on t5's! cocky lol but on clen im weak, lethargic, moody and find it hard to jog go for the t5's pal! IMO


----------



## transformer23

What exactly is in these T5's? They sound good. If possible, tell me where i can get them, if not allowed no worries.


----------



## LeBigMac

transformer23 said:


> What exactly is in these T5's? They sound good. If possible, tell me where i can get them, if not allowed no worries.


Eph, Caffine, Asprin.

Personally I don't feel much off these, I hate the feeling while on clen but do rate it. On my cut I'll be going back to DNP with some ass and T3

However elite nutritious ultimate weight loss stack has me bouncing off the walls. My Mrs is seeing the same results on these as clen and better results than T5's. (might be because she has wised up withher diet a bit more but she swears its the pills.)

What ever route you go with mate make sure your diet is spot on and your training your ass off. These drugs are only a very small part of fat loss.


----------



## dave0402

ive been taking t5s for the past month also 1h cardio am then no carbs after 1pm (my work dinner) with a relitively good diet droped from 15stone to 13 stone 6lbs (i ujsed to train but had to stop due to car accident lost all my gains over the last 2 years and put on a hell of alot 0of fat getting back in it now tho gona hit it hard!)


----------

